# $2,000 custom compound from Canadian maker?



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Anyone remember what the name of that bow (or company) was? 

Owner/builder advertised a few times a couple years back on AT.......


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Champion?


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks, monofletch.....but nope, that doesn't ring a bell......the riser alone was super-long (33"-35"), ata was about 42.5".....parallel limbs, not real fast (280 fps or so), high-brace about 8" or so.....


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't know about Canadian, but wasn't there a custom manufacturer called Moon bows or somethingorother. High price tag I think.


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Moon*

Try this!

http://www.moonarchery.com/home.htm


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

JC280 said:


> Try this!
> 
> http://www.moonarchery.com/home.htm


Yep, that was it!

Thanks fella's!!


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Tried one last year*

Great shooting bow very stable. 

If i had the money for it It would be on the list for target.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

what sets them apart? why does the riser alone cost more than other bows


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Riser is so much as your paying by the ounce.... over 6 lbs


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

wow i'm glad i don't have to lug one of those clubs around in the forest no offense to anyone that has or wants one of these but those are just plain nasty they look nasty the specs are nasty and it seems that the price is nasty as well


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

Those have got to be the ugliest bows I've ever seen!


----------



## Lrgmouth (Jan 23, 2008)

I was expecting a lot more for that much scratch!
Not pretty and heavy.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Boonie_Hunter said:


> Those have got to be the ugliest bows I've ever seen!


Ditto.

but the PSE money maker is ugly, and it shoots like a dream.

Who knows, this bow could blow my ross out of the water :tongue::tongue:
lol


----------



## Aceman (Oct 28, 2003)

i don't get it? why is this bow so expensive? i am not seeing what makes it so different from any other bow? it has a cool idea for vibration dampening but other then that i don't understand why makes this bow so much better then anything else.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

TexasGuy,

You still thinking about shooting the Moon ? 
There have been several times I wished I had pulled the trigger and got one.
I think it would be an awesome hunting bow to own. :thumbs_up
Still love the construction, components, and indestructible Type 3 anodizing !


Sag.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Kind of has an AR shape to it without the cutouts.

Not sure I'd want to become a moonie though


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Interesting ... I'm not getting why these are so different from your average 499.00 bow?? They remind me of 70-80's offerings. It's cool that a small company takes a stab at the "custom" market. Good Luck to them :darkbeer:


----------



## Oxymoron (Sep 15, 2007)

Their website hasn't been updated in years.
I wouldn't be surprised if the company didn't even exist anymore.


----------



## wahlnuts (Dec 23, 2006)

looks like a 70's style website! Did you see how much that bow weighed?? almost 7 lbs. Interesting full riser!! They really want $2k for that bow??


----------



## northshoremb (Aug 5, 2003)

wahlnuts said:


> looks like a 70's style website! Did you see how much that bow weighed?? almost 7 lbs. Interesting full riser!! They really want $2k for that bow??


I would maybe pay $2000 for the business and that is even iffy.


----------

